# Probleme beim WAR Downloader!



## Kyddo (28. August 2008)

Erstmal für die die den downloader nicht auf der WAR seite runterladen können. Hab ihn auf mein Webspace geladen.

http://www.gw-phoenix.de/WAR_Europe_Downloader.exe




So nun zu meinem Problem wo hoffentlich ne lösung für gibt.


Client starten geht alles, nur wenn ich "Download Start" klicke kommt ne fehlermeldung mit folgenden inhalt:

Assertion failt!

Programm:...
File: ./policy.cpp
Line: 227

"Expression: c.remote() == c.get_socket() -> remote_endpoint()"

........
.........



Wer ne idee ?


----------



## Sorzzara (28. August 2008)

Muss ich ehrlich gestehen...keine Ahnung...nur die Vermutung:

Hast du vielleicht die Windows Firewall laufen?


----------



## Kyddo (28. August 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Muss ich ehrlich gestehen...keine Ahnung...nur die Vermutung:
> 
> Hast du vielleicht die Windows Firewall laufen?




Nein, Ports freigeschaltet am router, software firewall auch schon deaktiviert gehabt und probiert nix. Na ja ich test morgen mal mit meinem anderen pc.


----------



## rEdiC (28. August 2008)

Kurze Frage: Soll ichs mir trotz keiner Beta Einladung laden?Das ich wenns draußen ist nicht mehr laden muss?Oder ist das dann ein anderer Client?


----------



## Targuss (28. August 2008)

Nö, den Beta Clienten wirste evtl (wahrscheinlich) noch patchen müssen, aber ganz neu installieren ist dann nicht mehr nötig.


----------



## Vaedryn (28. August 2008)

rEdiC schrieb:


> Kurze Frage: Soll ichs mir trotz keiner Beta Einladung laden?Das ich wenns draußen ist nicht mehr laden muss?Oder ist das dann ein anderer Client?




Darüber gibt es noch keine Offiziele aussage , auch im Beta forum nicht,wurde aber schon gefragt. daher evtl wenn langsame Leitung noch warten


----------



## Rewur (28. August 2008)

Kyddo schrieb:


> Assertion failt!
> 
> Programm:...
> File: ./policy.cpp
> ...




hab auch das problem    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
weiß denn keiner rat?


----------



## Kelgan (29. August 2008)

Rewur schrieb:


> hab auch das problem
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Wenn ihr ein mehr über euer System verratet, besteht vielelicht die Chance, dass euch jemand hilft.

Welches Betriebssystem habt ihr (Windows ist klar, aber welches)?
Läuft eine Firewall, wenn ja welche?
Welchen Router / provider nutzt ihr? (wird da möglicherweise etwas blockiert.)
....


----------



## Byrok (29. August 2008)

hmmm, bin grad etwas verwirrt ... hat jmd ne ahnung, was ich mir dann bei EA STORE runterladen werde? dachte eigentlich das game selbst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



für was is dann der client eigentlich? ... *dummdreinschau*


----------



## Lothirac (29. August 2008)

Rewur schrieb:


> hab auch das problem
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich hab zwar keine Ahnung was da mit dem Loader los ist, aber dein Desktop ist echt ne interessante Fundgrube:

Neben Point Withmark Hörspielen findet sich ein Porno: Rocco Ravishes Ibiza... Oh Gott du schaust Dir Filme mit *dem* Fettsack an?, ein nicht näher identifizierbarer (aber sicher besserer) Film mit dem Titel incredible_Wild_Fuc ;-) und ein Dokument zur Hundesteuer.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Danke für diesen coolen Thread!


Grüße

Alex


----------



## Lari (29. August 2008)

Herrlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber FLVs? IIiiihhh... ^^


----------



## Sin (29. August 2008)

Es kann unter umständen sein, dass der downloader fehlerhaft ist.
Ich habe mal meinen Downloader von der Beta 3.2 Hochgeladen

http://www.file-upload.net/download-107553...loader.exe.html

Versucht es mal damit.

Wenn es nicht klappt, solltest du eventuell mal die C++ 6.0 Library neu installieren.


----------



## Valeriah (29. August 2008)

aber so wie ich das sehe hat er nen downlaod von 83 kb... lass den fehler doch einfach mal stehen und lass es lafuen *g* vllt steht ja so nach 5-10 min 1% dran...


----------



## Rewur (29. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da habt ihr mich ja erwischt 
hab erstmal dieses verräterische Hundesteuer pdf gelöscht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pizzakarton (29. August 2008)

Ich hab das Problem das der Downloader heute morgen als ich aufgestanden bin irgendwie durcheinander war. Also man konnte in dem Fenster nichts mehr lesen, es war nur noch weiss als wenn die Anwendung abgeschmiert ist und darin befand sich buchstabengewirr. Ich konnte aber erkennen 100% download beendet. Hatte jemand das gleiche Problem? Hab jetzt Angst das irgendwas schief gelaufen ist und die Daten vielleicht defekt sind....


----------



## Ceonric (29. August 2008)

Bei mir bleibt der Downloader hindessen bei 99% stehen *grummel*


----------



## ExInferis (29. August 2008)

Um bei dem Socket-Problem helfen zu können muss ich wissen welches Servicepack ihr bei welchem Windows genau installiert habt und wie eure Internetverbindung konfiguriert ist.
Also ob ihr über Router rein geht oder direkt Netzwerkkarte-Modem und wenn letzteres wie eure Netzwerkeinstellungen sind was IP-Adresse, Gateway und DNS-Server sind.


----------



## Tie Domi (29. August 2008)

@pizzakarton: Mach Dir keine Gedanken - war bei mir sowohl bei dem closed Beta download als auch bei dem open Beta download. Einfach PC neu starten und Download Manager erneut starten (.exe ausführen - kein Häckchen setzen bei "alle Dateien überprüfen"!!!). Dann checkt der Manager kurz die bisher downgeloadeten Files und wenn er bei 100% angekommen ist, hast Du es geschafft.


----------



## Nerimos (29. August 2008)

Bekomme beim Ausführen der exe datei war europe downloader folgende Fehlermeldung

"...(name der datei) ist keine zulässige Win32-Anwendung"


----------



## ExInferis (29. August 2008)

Nerimos schrieb:


> Bekomme beim Ausführen der exe datei war europe downloader folgende Fehlermeldung
> 
> "...(name der datei) ist keine zulässige Win32-Anwendung"



Datei löschen, Downloader erneut herunter laden und starten.


----------



## Omukae (29. August 2008)

rEdiC schrieb:


> Kurze Frage: Soll ichs mir trotz keiner Beta Einladung laden?Das ich wenns draußen ist nicht mehr laden muss?Oder ist das dann ein anderer Client?



Wenn du die SE Pre Order haben solltest lohnt es sich den Client zu ziehen, da du den Client dann nicht mehr für den Headstart ziehen musst. Am Release von Warhammer wird es wohl noch einen Patch geben. Dieser wird wohl schon verfügbar sein kurz bevor das Spiel im Handel erhältlich ist. Von daher könnte es sich schon lohnen den Client zu ziehen, wenn man keine Minute verpassen will.


----------



## Unterly (29. August 2008)

Es ist toll dass du deinen Webspace zur Verfügung stellst... ich bin mir jedoch nicht sicher ob du das darfst ? Bzw wieso du das machst, versteh ich auch nicht. Wenn einige Leute von deinem Space saugen, wird dieser nur langsam, deine HP läuft nichtmehr stabil oder evt ein TS der darauf läuft... Ich würde meinen Root nicht zur Verfügung stellen ^^


----------



## Nerimos (29. August 2008)

ExInferis schrieb:


> Datei löschen, Downloader erneut herunter laden und starten.



Thx ging dann.

Hab jetzt allerdings ein Prob, dass ich vor kurzem schonmal angesprochen habe und das jetzt in bezug auf den Downloader wieder aktuel zu sein scheint.

Kann man den dl auch unterbrechen und den PC runterfahren und danach weitermachen mit dem dl? Sitze im i-net cafe und da kann ich net in einem durch downloaden.


----------



## Freddy1111 (29. August 2008)

so ich habe auch das Problem mit Visual C++

habe XP mit Service Pack 2
habe aonKombi - DSL Flatrate
Verbindung über Modem - WLAN Router - PC
habe am Router Ports freigegeben -(hoffe das hat funktioniert - habe mich an die anweisungen der D-Link Seite gehalten)
Router D-Link DI-524

Visual C++ 2005 upgedatet - geht trotzdem nicht


----------



## ExInferis (29. August 2008)

Nerimos schrieb:


> Thx ging dann.
> 
> Hab jetzt allerdings ein Prob, dass ich vor kurzem schonmal angesprochen habe und das jetzt in bezug auf den Downloader wieder aktuel zu sein scheint.
> 
> Kann man den dl auch unterbrechen und den PC runterfahren und danach weitermachen mit dem dl? Sitze im i-net cafe und da kann ich net in einem durch downloaden.



Ja, geht, da der Client die Option anbietet die Dateien zu sichern. Aber wenn Du es in einem Internetcafe machst und die haben es richtig eingerichtet, als Beispiel mit Software Intercafe und Wächterkarte, dann hast Du schlechte Karten, weil beim Neustart des Systems alles auf den Ursprungszustand zurück gesetzt wird und alle Dateien die heruntergeladen wurden auch wieder weg sind.


----------



## Nerimos (29. August 2008)

ExInferis schrieb:


> Ja, geht, da der Client die Option anbietet die Dateien zu sichern. Aber wenn Du es in einem Internetcafe machst und die haben es richtig eingerichtet, als Beispiel mit Software Intercafe und Wächterkarte, dann hast Du schlechte Karten, weil beim Neustart des Systems alles auf den Ursprungszustand zurück gesetzt wird und alle Dateien die heruntergeladen wurden auch wieder weg sind.



Wächterkarte hab ich deaktivieren lassen. aber hab trotzdem schlechte karten. Trotz 16000er leitung lade ich mit 25kb-0kb/s.

Erst macht er ordner auf, haut da 2 datein rein mit der durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit von 15kb/s und dann bleibt er bei 0kb/s stehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ExInferis (29. August 2008)

Freddy1111 schrieb:


> so ich habe auch das Problem mit Visual C++
> 
> habe XP mit Service Pack 2
> habe aonKombi - DSL Flatrate
> ...



Für das VC++, welche Version des Frameworks? Weil das ersetzt manche Dateien, aber leider nicht alle, was dann den Fehler hervor ruft.
Gibt dann so bescheuerte Aktionen, das ein Aufruf ins leere geht.
Was dann half war die "alten" Dateien für die Socket-Verbindungen von der Windows CD oder vom Servicepack manuell wieder einzuspielen.
War leider das Problem, dass die entgegen den Richtlinien für DLL-Dateien mal Funktionen "vergessen" haben in neueren Versionen.
Passiert teilweise auch mit der Express-Version.


----------



## Byrok (29. August 2008)

Nerimos schrieb:


> Sitze im i-net cafe und da kann ich net in einem durch downloaden.



lool ... was soll man da noch sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MarlyundMarly (29. August 2008)

> Erst macht er ordner auf, haut da 2 datein rein mit der durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit von 15kb/s und dann bleibt er bei 0kb/s stehen



Das selbe Problem hab ich auch. hat einer ne Idee was man tun kann,kenn mich mit mich mit netzwerk und gedöns net aus.
Hab Windows XP Service Pack 2
Dsl Flat 16000 leitung
Arcor als Anbieter

Danke schonmal für Infos  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ExInferis (29. August 2008)

MarlyundMarly schrieb:


> Das selbe Problem hab ich auch. hat einer ne Idee was man tun kann,kenn mich mit mich mit netzwerk und gedöns net aus.
> Hab Windows XP Service Pack 2
> Dsl Flat 16000 leitung
> Arcor als Anbieter
> ...



Mach mal den Esel aus.


----------



## Freddy1111 (29. August 2008)

So, da ich das Problem mit dem Visual C++ sicher nicht so schnell lösen kann (tritt bei allen PC´s die am Router hängen auf - sogar bei einem nagelneuen Laptop mit Vista)
habe ich alternativen gesucht und folgende gefunden:

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=RUZ57XFN

ist ein torrent , lade mit ca. 300kb und da die größe (8,48 G stimmt denk ich, dass das der richtige ist (Name: Wareuopenbeta)


----------



## Sorzzara (29. August 2008)

Freddy1111 schrieb:


> ist ein torrent , lade mit ca. 300kb und da die größe (8,48 G stimmt denk ich, dass das der richtige ist (Name: Wareuopenbeta)



Das bestätige ich mal, da mein Download fertig ist, insofern, als dass der Ordner wirklich "wareuopenbeta" heisst, genau 8,48 GB gross ist und folgende Files beinhaltet:

WAREuropeanOpenBeta-1a.bin
WAREuropeanOpenBeta-1b.bin
WAREuropeanOpenBeta-1c.bin
WAREuropeanOpenBeta-2a.bin
WAREuropeanOpenBeta-2b.bin
WAREuropeanOpenBeta-2c.bin
WAREuropeanOpenBeta.exe


----------



## HGVermillion (29. August 2008)

*schnief* und ich hab einen ganzen abend damit verbracht meinen PC anzufluchen damit er endlich das verdammte Programm laden soll und mir nicht mit der Meldung "Verbindungsprobleme, bitte überprüfen sie ihre Netzwerkeinstellungen".

Das hat er inzwischen kapiert und läd nun zwischen 80 und 90kb/s, nun heist es warten, 90 MB von den 8GB sind schon drunten.


----------



## MrHaNf (29. August 2008)

beim download steht bei mir verbindgunsproblem. bitte überprüft eure netzwerkeinstellungen (hab aber firewall komplett abgeschaltet ...) bin aber schon bei 1% das ist das merkwürdige und jetzt kommt verbindungsproblem


----------



## Skathloc (29. August 2008)

Stand bei mir auch da, aber der hat munter weitergeladen, bis irgendwann als ich grade nicht daheim war die Verbindung abgebrochen ist. Naja zum Glück läd der da weiter wo er aufgehört hat, und is mittlerweile bei 8%, bei einer Geschwindigkeit von 80-110kB/s


----------



## Freddy1111 (29. August 2008)

Wenn ihr nur so langsam (ca.100kb) lädt und eure Bandbreite mehr zulassen würde, würd ich euch den torrent den ich weiter oben gepostet hab raten -> da gehts 2 bis 3 mal so schnell


----------



## Nerimos (29. August 2008)

MrHaNf schrieb:


> beim download steht bei mir verbindgunsproblem. bitte überprüft eure netzwerkeinstellungen (hab aber firewall komplett abgeschaltet ...) bin aber schon bei 1% das ist das merkwürdige und jetzt kommt verbindungsproblem



Also wenn du dann ne DL geschwindigkeit von 0kB/s hast, hast du das selbe prob, wie ich es hatte. In diesem Fall solltest du mal versuchen die Ports freizuschalten. Welche genau erfährst du hier , wenn du auf Hilfe: vorgehensweise... klickst und dir da den Part "Falls Probleme auftreten" durchliest.


----------



## Rungor (29. August 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> *schnief* und ich hab einen ganzen abend damit verbracht meinen PC anzufluchen damit er endlich das verdammte Programm laden soll und mir nicht mit der Meldung "Verbindungsprobleme, bitte überprüfen sie ihre Netzwerkeinstellungen".
> 
> Das hat er inzwischen kapiert und läd nun zwischen 80 und 90kb/s, nun heist es warten, 90 MB von den 8GB sind schon drunten.



meiner schreibt auch die ganze zeit raus  "Verbindungsprobleme, bitte überprüfen sie ihre Netzwerkeinstellungen". was hast du dagegen gemacht?
(meiner lädt komischerweise trotzdem zumindest meint das das programm)


----------



## Ichweissnichts (29. August 2008)

Rungor schrieb:


> meiner schreibt auch die ganze zeit raus  "Verbindungsprobleme, bitte überprüfen sie ihre Netzwerkeinstellungen". was hast du dagegen gemacht?
> (meiner lädt komischerweise trotzdem zumindest meint das das programm)




Bei mir beschwert er sich auch über die Verbindungsprobleme, denke mal das dürfte die Firewall sein.  Er wollte nen paar mal auch nur mit 80 kB/s saugen. Einfach beenden, wenn die Geschwindigkeit zu langsam ist. Beim 3.  Versuch war ich dann wieder bei durchgängig 650 + kB/s. Man muss wohl einfach nur in ne passende Leitung rutschen.


----------



## HGVermillion (29. August 2008)

Rungor schrieb:


> meiner schreibt auch die ganze zeit raus  "Verbindungsprobleme, bitte überprüfen sie ihre Netzwerkeinstellungen". was hast du dagegen gemacht?
> (meiner lädt komischerweise trotzdem zumindest meint das das programm)


Bei mir ja auch, es kommt zwar "Verbindungsproblem, aber er läd weiter, und wieso es vorhin funktioniert hat weis ich nicht genau



Ichweissnichts schrieb:


> Bei mir beschwert er sich auch über die Verbindungsprobleme, denke mal das dürfte die Firewall sein.  Er wollte nen paar mal auch nur mit 80 kB/s saugen. Einfach beenden, wenn die Geschwindigkeit zu langsam ist. Beim 3.  Versuch war ich dann wieder bei durchgängig 650 + kB/s. Man muss wohl einfach nur in ne passende Leitung rutschen.


Dann erwische ich seid einer halben Stunde keine Leitung mehr, die durschnittliche Leistung des Downloaders liegt im Moment bei 0kb/s 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Billyjoe19x (29. August 2008)

Ceonric schrieb:


> Bei mir bleibt der Downloader hindessen bei 99% stehen *grummel*




ist bei allen mit denen ich bisher so gesprochen habe der fall, lässt sich aber trotzdem installieren


----------



## Navius (29. August 2008)

Hi Leute!
Habe heute den Download Manager für den OpenBeta Clienten von Warhammer geladen und wollte dann den Download des Clienten starten.
Doch jedes mal wenn ich auf "Download Starten" klicke bekomme ich diese Fehlermeldung:

"Microsoft Visual C++ Runtime Libary"

Assertion failed!

Program: ---\WAR Europe Downloader.exe
File: .\policy.cpp
Line: 227

Expression: c.remote() == c.get_socket()->remote_endpoint()

For information on how your progam can cause an assertion
failure, see the Visual C++ documentation on asserts


Wie ihr seht habe ich das selbe Problem wie viele andere hier.

System:

Windows XP (ServicePack 2)

habe es über Router probiert und über W-Lan von nem Freund...

an home pc und am laptop.

kommt bei beiden der selbe fehler!

weis jemand rat?


----------



## MirkoSt (29. August 2008)

Das war bei mir genauso. Die gleiche Fehlermeldung.

Ich habe es nun per torrent runtergeladen und es ging sehr schnell.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BurnInHell (29. August 2008)

Hab ihr mal versucht Visual C++ Runtime neuzuinstalieren ? ..also unter vista hatte ich kein prob alles io gedownloadet und instaliert


----------



## MirkoSt (29. August 2008)

Das habe ich auch versucht. inzwischen bestimmt 3 mal.

Ist immer noch der gleiche Fehler.

Ich habe im übrigen win xp.

Ich weiss mir auch keinen Rat mehr, deswegen hab ichs mir ja per torrent runtergeladen


----------



## Navius (29. August 2008)

So,
ich lads nun auch über den Torrent, da anscheinen niemand ne Lösung für das Problem hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Für alle armen Seelen die das selbe Problem mit dem War Downloader haben, hier nochmal der Link zum Torrent:

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=RUZ57XFN

(Ja, es ist die EU version des OpenBeta Clienten)

MfG Navius


----------



## Gortek (29. August 2008)

Navius schrieb:


> So,
> ich lads nun auch über den Torrent, da anscheinen niemand ne Lösung für das Problem hat
> 
> 
> ...



Ist ne 340 KB grosse Torrent Datei, was mach ich mit der nun? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Cheers


----------



## Gortek (29. August 2008)

Gortek schrieb:


> Ist ne 340 KB grosse Torrent Datei, was mach ich mit der nun?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ah ich wusste ned dass man http://www.utorrent.com/download.php benötigt um den Torrent zu nutzen -.-
Naja, vielleicht hilft es ja doch wem anderem.

Cheers


----------



## Rosengarten (30. August 2008)

Ich habe auch ein kleines Problem.
Wie schalte ich Ports frei? Kenne mich mit PC's nicht gut aus und würde gerne wissen wie ich die, unter Hilfe, angegebenen Ports freischalten kann, damit mein Donwload schneller läuft.

Danke im Vorraus für Eure Hilfe.


----------



## ExInferis (30. August 2008)

Navius schrieb:


> So,
> ich lads nun auch über den Torrent, da anscheinen niemand ne Lösung für das Problem hat
> 
> 
> ...



Lies mal weiter vorne.


----------



## Navius (30. August 2008)

ExInferis schrieb:


> Lies mal weiter vorne.



Mir ist schon bewusst das der Link hier schon gepostet wurde, daher hab ich ihn ja auch.
Wollte nur so freundlich sein und ihn erneut Posten, da viele Leute oft auf der Letzten Seite des Themas nachlesen und somit hätten sie es schneller gefunden...
Wollte nur helfen -.-

So und zu Rosengarten



Rosengarten schrieb:


> Ich habe auch ein kleines Problem.
> Wie schalte ich Ports frei? Kenne mich mit PC's nicht gut aus und würde gerne wissen wie ich die, unter Hilfe, angegebenen Ports freischalten kann, damit mein Donwload schneller läuft.
> Danke im Vorraus für Eure Hilfe.



Dazu müsstest du in die Einstellungen von deinem Router.
Das machst du indem du in deinem Browser oben in der Adressleiste die IP des Routers eingibst.
Normalerweiste ist das:
192.168.1.1
also einfach so in die Adressleiste eingeben und enter drücken. Dann einloggen (wahrscheinlich mit den Standartlogin Daten, musste im Handbuch suchen) und dann kannste irgendwo Ports freischalten. Wichtig dabei ist, dass du es auf deine IP einstellst, sonst bringt das nichts.
Meistens ist das irgendwas mit Server, da musste dann die letzte Zahl deiner ip eingeben. zb: bei 192.168.1.2  auf die 2 einstellen.
hoffe konnte dir ein wenig helfen

mfg navius


----------



## WilliWinzig (30. August 2008)

Wo bitte steht das Rosengarten einen Router hat ?
Er/Sie hat keine Ahnung. Das steht da.
Und BtW Ports "Freischalten" ist ein rest aus der Steinzeit der PC's. upnp ftw.


----------



## Sanitäter (30. August 2008)

Huhu 

Ich weis nicht ob die frage schon gestellt wurde wenn ja dann plz nur mit nem link auf des entsprechende verweisen, aber nicht auf die Sufu.

Also ich hab den Clienten gesaugt und wenn ich des Installiert habe und das spiel starten will kommt erst mal so ein Patchfenster. Danach kommt ein kleineres Fenster wo ich meine Logindaten eintragen soll. Jetzt die frage : Die Log in Daten von der WAR Seite oder muss ich mir wenn man sich für die Open andere zulegen ? Weil wenn ich des mit den Daten der Seite mache steht da nur Produktpatch wird gestartet und dann weiter nichts  -.-


Edith: Ah wer lesen kann und suchen kann ist wie immer klar im vorteil *G* 





> Warum kann ich nicht Patchen? - Der Spielpatcher und der Loginserver sind noch nicht verfügbar. Sie werden erreichbar sein, sobal wir näher am start der Open Beta sind.



Quelle:Waaghh!! Weitere Fragen beantworten bei den News 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alphataure (6. September 2008)

hab auch das prob mit der fehlermeldung habe win vista home premium 64bit hab auch das neue visual c++ 2008 für 64 bit drauf usw. aber geht net der downloader der hochgeladen wurde funtzt leider net weil ich erst morgen meinen key eingeben kann naja ma sehn was draus wird


----------



## Danny666 (9. September 2008)

Also ich hab gestern abend nochmal komplett Vista Home update gemacht und Visual C++ 2008 Express installiert.
Kiste vor dem schlafen gehen eingestellt, morgens wieder die gleich Fehlermeldung wie im ersten Post, nur mit:

Assertion failed

File... \torrent.cpp
Line 2062

Microsoft Visual C++ Runtime Library

Heute morgen wieder weitergemacht. Jetzt mittags wieder die gleiche Anzeige.
Ich weiß nicht nach wieviel min. bzw. std. er die Fehlermeldung anzeigt, aber er zieht sogesehen nicht einmal
kosequent durch. Was ist das denn ???
Das kann so dann echt ne Woche dauern, bis ich die 10GB unten hab..


----------



## krnk (15. September 2008)

hallo...

also ich hab das selbe problem:

Assertion failt!

Programm:...
File: ./policy.cpp
Line: 227

"Expression: c.remote() == c.get_socket() -> remote_endpoint()"

habe das problem gelöst

wie: meine virenprogramm war schuld

hatte panda 


mfg


----------



## hungrigerhu (15. September 2008)

dieser thread hier schaut vielversprechend aus

client authentication klappt bei mir nicht, könnte an falscher patch.cfg liegen oder an der patcher.prod

mag mal einer mit fumnktionierendem clienten seinen cfg inhalt posten und den patcher.prod (hab selbst keine gefunden, kA obs da eigtl. ne datei zu gibt) hochladen?

thx


----------

